# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Decameron  Cornwall Beach

## Treasure BeachBum

Decameron  refuses to issue a refund, only a credit. Let the battle begin.

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

Refund  has been Issued, Thankyou  Decameron.

----------

